# Bolorute..



## Schleie07 (16. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

als ich vorhin nach meinen Angelsachen kramte (haben übermorgen wichtiges Vereinsangeln), fand ich zufälligerweise eine Bolorute aufm Dachboden...Sie ist recht neu und mit einer Shimano Rolle ausgestattet. Morgen werde ich die Shimano mit 0.25 mm Schnur bespulen.Doch wie muss ich mit dem Ding auswerfen??Kann ich es wie mit einer normalen Rute tun oder muss ich etwas beachten??Hat jemand Montagen für Boloruten???

MFG Schleie07


----------



## Taedo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Hallo !

Bin zwar auch noch am tüfteln,was die Bolo angeht,aber wie bei allem reine Übungssache.Vorsichtiger Pendelwurf oder sogar überkopf,wie mit der Stippe.
Da du ja nur ganz feine Montagen nutzt,sollte das kein Problem sein.Ich nehm sie um meine Pose an nicht so sehr nahe Zonen zu stellen.
Aber wie gesagt,einfach ausprobieren.#6


----------



## Schleie07 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

okay ..danke für den tipp


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Obacht, wenn es wirklich ne "Bolo" ist, wie man sie kennt, als feine Ausführung mit max. 20 gr. WG, dann ist die 0,25er Schnur definitv zu grob! Guck mal aufs WG der Rute, nicht dass du sie mit einer Stellfischrute verwechselst... Für die Boloruten kommt eigentlich nur die Posenmontage infrage!


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Ein tipp nicht weit werfen und nicht mit gewalt die bolo wurde entwickelt wie eine stippe nur mit vorteil beim drillen. Ich bestücken meine bolo immer mit 0.10 mono schnur (abriebfest) von blackbull. und mit der bolo würde ich sehr fein angeln sprich noch kleinen haken und eine made oda 2pinkis
petri heil und guten fang


----------



## Matchfischer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Würde auch auf jeden fall ne dünner schnur nehmen so ne 14ner oder 16ner. Is dann ingesammt leichter mit so feinen posen zu angeln.


----------



## Schleie07 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

sie hat 15-30 g Wurfgewicht


----------



## Pinn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> sie hat 15-30 g Wurfgewicht



Und wie lang?

Bolos zwischen 6m und 8m kann man sehr schön an Spundwänden auf Friedfische benutzen, wobei das WG Deiner Rute anscheinend auch den Einsatz auf kräftigere Friedfische (kapitale Brassen, Barben, Karpfen usw.) zulässt. Aus dem Bauch heraus (weil ich die Rute nicht kenne) würde ich Dir 0,16er Hauptschnur mit 0,14er Vorfach und eine Pose  
zwischen 1g (Stillwasser) und 15g (Strömung) empfehlen.

Die Bolorute ist eigentlich nicht zum Auswerfen gedacht, sondern vielmehr zum Fischen unter der Rutenspitze oder zum Fischen in der Drift unter der Rutenspitze flußabwärts.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Tricast (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Eine "Bolorute" ist sehr wohl zum auswerfen der Montage gedacht und keine "Stellfischrute". Die Bolo wird über Kopf ausgeworfen und das verträgt sie auch. Sie wird klassisch in der Strömung geangelt in einer Entfernung die ca. das 5 bis 7-fache der Rutenlänge beträgt. Dabei wird die Bolo im stehen geangelt damit mehr Schnur frei in der Luft ist und nicht auf dem Wasser treibt. Verwendet werden ganz normale Posen. Man kann den Köder frei treiben lassen oder den Köder hinterher ziehen. Wenn der Köder über Grund hinterher zieht muß die Pose eine umgedrehte Tropfenform besitzen damit sie nicht gleich abtaucht.
Aber auch an einem Stillgewässer läßt sich die Bolo einsetzen wenn man nicht die Wagglerrute einsetzen will.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Pinn (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eine "Bolorute" ist sehr wohl zum auswerfen der Montage gedacht und keine "Stellfischrute"...



Moin Tricast,

bin noch lernfähig. Danke für die Info! #h

Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich meine Bolo fast nur in der von mir beschriebenen Weise nutze, weil sie mir zum Fischen auf Entfernung zu unhandlich ist. 

Den Vorteil der Bolo habe ich bisher haupsächlich darin gesehen, dass man in tieferem Wasser (Tiefe bis Rutenlänge) auf Gleitposen verzichten und leichtere Stipposen sowie feinere Schnüre verwenden kann (beringte Stippe). Außerdem ist der Aktionsradius größer,  insbwesondere wenn man die Pose treiben lassen will.

Ohne stärkeren (Seiten-) Wind lässt sich die Pose auf Entfernung sicher besser und länger kontrollieren als mit einer kürzeren Wagglerrute. Werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß, Werner

PS: Ist 'ne Pole eine "Stellfischrute"?


----------



## Cyprinide83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Moin

ich empfehle Dir eine Hauptschnur der Größe 0,16.Nehme am besten eine Sinkende...
Du kannst damit ganz entspannt überkopf werfen schaue nur das du die Montage gestreckt zu Wasser bekommst.
Wenn du im Fluss fütterst achte darauf das du wenn du fütterst,du die Futterballen nicht Direkt vor dir einwirfst, sonder 10 bis 20 meter unterhalb.Dadurch kannst du die Futterspur sehr genau absuchen.
Zu den Montagen sag ich Dir eins.Es hat überhaupt gar kein sinn Dir etwas zu empfehlen,denn niemand kann dir sagen was du an deinem Gewässer benötigst...
Das musst du Dir selber erarbeiten...

Viel Glück dabei.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Ein tipp nicht weit werfen und nicht mit gewalt die bolo wurde entwickelt wie eine stippe nur mit vorteil beim drillen. Ich bestücken meine bolo immer mit 0.10 mono schnur (abriebfest) von blackbull. und mit der bolo würde ich sehr fein angeln sprich noch kleinen haken und eine made oda 2pinkis
> petri heil und guten fang



Falsch !!!
eine Bolo ist eher eine Konkurrenz zum Wagglerfischen, nur mit besserer Schnurkontrolle (bedingt durch die Rutenlänge).
Ist in Italien fürs Forellenangeln in Flüssen entwickelt worden, zum Stippen kam später dazu.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Falsch !!!
> eine Bolo ist eher eine Konkurrenz zum Wagglerfischen, nur mit besserer Schnurkontrolle (bedingt durch die Rutenlänge).
> Ist in Italien fürs Forellenangeln in Flüssen entwickelt worden, zum Stippen kam später dazu.



Das sehe ich auch so.
Ich habe ne Bolo von D.A.M. und die benutze ich, wie man eben ne Rute mit dem Wurfgewicht nutzt.
Von Pose über Spiro bis Grundmontage mit Tiroler Hölzl, nehme ich die schonungslos ran und genieße den Vorteil der Rutenlänge beim Anschlag auf Distanz, sowie bei der Wurfweite mit leichten Montagen.
Klar lässt sich ne Bolo in entsprechender Länge auch als Stippe mit besseren Drillmöglichkeiten einsetzen(Rolle als Versicherung wenn's dick kommt).


----------



## Schleie07 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

alsso  15-30 wg bei einer länge von 5.0m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*



Schleie07 schrieb:


> alsso  15-30 wg bei einer länge von 5.0m



Na ist doch super, sowas fischt sich wie ne längere Matchrute mit etwas mehr Wurfgewicht.
Mit so ner Rute kannst du super mit schweren Wagglermontage auf Distanz fischen oder mit Spiros oder Tremarelli auf Forellen, an großen Seen usw..
Damit lässt sich sehr viel anstellen.
Und was willst du jetzt noch wissen?;+


----------



## Schleie07 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

immer wenn ich normal auswerfe (wie z.B eine Spinnrute) dann vertüttelt sich alles...


----------



## Cyprinide83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

Wie sieht denn deine Montage aus??

Gruß Micha


----------



## Schleie07 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bolorute..*

also:

stopper, gummiperle, Waggler,Gummiperle, Blei, wirbel, Vorfach


----------

